# Landing net?



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

What do you have? 
Is it useful?
Does it double as a sail?

I mostly C&R so want some that won't hurt the fish.

I mostly catch bream but i dream of catching mulloway and snapper


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i don't use one...but for C & R then it is a good idea the get one of those environets (i think thats what they are called) coarse nets remove scales and damage fins


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i use an environet, its easy enough to use, i havent experienced it acting as a snail


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Again the Environet.... but then it hasn't had much use lately. 

I also carry a Lipper Gripper (Berkley) and find that it is very useful, its easy to grab as its right at my side and the net is in a holder behind me and a bit harder to reach.

Also the net is also a problem when paddling around timber and the like .... I almost lost it once when it caught a low branch while paddling


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got one of the short-handled Environets that I plan to use. I hadn't thought about it acting as a sail but if you're worried about that, see if you can dig up a photo of Squizzy's Kingfisher 'Scotty'. He's installed some clips on top of the front hatch so the the net is secured flat against the deck. if you've got the room, this'd solve your potential problem.

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ+CdAYAACNXgAAQQIcBIBAgP//eoDAAttQ1NNRoY1NA0eoyNCKeU9HqahpoAD1ANGimU8CJtQMj1CBGR34xczdXWxqKQ5GdERO/pswKNwgBLc7YyY6zAmvuOfO43fEUCuU6yE2DTem2gyA4Y02UELfopQX1DENHIyscDVMik24YmUzqCFiZAgl7Xxo8OEIqq6mqY7URVt8rOdO5RpZlC+n5GuCCcLaOti6gRJlqNlP8XckU4UJCfgnQGA==


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got one of the short handled environets, which fits nicely behind the seat of my SIK. For fish like big flatties, I also carry a lip grip.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup I just got one that would be pretty gentle on the fish, has scales in the handle, comes with a clip on the end and I pack it next to my crate so it doesn't cause sailing.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have an asian copy of an environet laying flat on the front deck with handle at my ankles, has blown off once, but just floated until I picked it up again as it has pool noodle in the handle

Lip grippers I disregarded after a couple of uses and don't carry them any more, I subdue fish in the net by covering with a wet towel, and they settle very fast then while I remove the hooks.

I return the net to the water and the fish just swim away if I am not keeping them for the table


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Same as all the above , an asian version of the envirnet bought from bias martine for $20, i have found it quite good , Richo, what made you disregard the lip grippers ??, i still carry mine with me , and sometimes find them handy , especially for donging fish if i want to keep one and have forgotton the BAZZOOKA .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Richo, what made you disregard the lip grippers ??, .


Baz when I first got the yak I followed the lead of much advice from the forum in kitting out my gear.

And after handling fish for 50 years with bare hands, I found my geriatric old brain found it difficult to change to new habits, rather than use the old methods which have served me well for so long, and was taking me longer to get the grippers holding when I could have the hooks removed quicker without them.

If I need a priest to administer the last rites, a clout on the noggin with the PVC riser from the rod holder makes their eyes water and removes the wriggle pronto


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have one of those el-cheapo knotted ones like Red described. Though haven't actually caught anything big enough to need a net for so I am getting annoyed taking it as I always have to run after it when I land badly in 6 inch surf.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo , thats a good idea , the rod holder riser, i must remember that , it will save my lip grippers , no doubt about it , i have made dozens of dongers for guys on here , and keep forgetting to take my own , i dont need them often , as i dont catch fish lately


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

I have an asian environet from bcf ($20) which I used in my boat, I have shortened the handle for the yak, but an thinking of getting a smaller one as it is pretty damned big, and on a windy day I reckon I could win the Americas Cup. :shock:


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

Tip from the aquaculture fraternity. Clove oil will knock fish out cold so if you bring a large fish in put a wet towel over them as previously mentioned remove a rag laced with clove oil from a plastic container wack it under the towel near the critters head and goodnight sweetheart. The only down side is you will smell like those nasty clove cigerettes that hairy legged hippy chicks smoke.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got a collapsible landing net http://www.americanmaple.com/relaunchpromar/trophy.html
It is actually quite strong and it offers very little sail area.

This is the net folded up in my crate


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought a wooden donger at woolworths for $3

Some people use it for a rolling pin but I don't know what they're on...


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Great tip on the clove oil, and also the rolling pin donger. Lost my donger the other week might just raid the kitchen.
I gave up on the nets after getting tangles with trebles and spending more time untangling than fishing, then one day I netted a big tailor and he swam through a hole in the bottom of the net, that I cut a treble from, ended up quite a comedy.
I use a gaff and just leader lift smaller fish or ones I plan to let go. In saying that I fish a hell of a lot heavier than most so its easy to do.


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

I went out to get some flathead for the plate and used light gear no leader and planned to just lift them straight in. Ended up fighting a 4 ft gummy shark for 45mins and tried to bring him in by grabing his tail. First go he was too green and I almost capsized. Got him on the third go. They got no teeth issues but they have a spike on their dorsal. My point is; this is fishing and you never know what your going to encounter so it's best to be prepared.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I have an enviro-net, it acts as a sail if I place it in the rear rod holder, but these days I lay it behind me over the top of the little well that the Outback has behind the seat, which is where I store my fish as a rule. When I am on the water it fills up with a couple of inches of water and the net acts as both shade and as a stopper for fish trying to jump out.


----------

